# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Actuación en La Linea del mago Mental "Juaito"

## chacariz

Pinchad en estos dos enlaces. Hablan de la actuación del Mentalista  "*Juaito*" el próximo viernes dia 14 de octubre en La Linea a la 21 horas.

Juaíto presenta su espectáculo 'Déjà vu' en La Línea este viernes

El mentalista Juaíto ofrecerá su espectáculo

Saludos magicos.

----------

